# Остеохондроз, спондилез, остеопороз, грыжи, протрузии



## nataljah (20 Окт 2008)

Здравствуйте. 
Моей маме 55 лет. Инвалид 1 группы. Делали МРТ позвоночника, головы 08,11,2007г. и 19,01,2008, КТ, последний раз делали рентгенографию 06,08,2008г., (есть снимки в электронном виде) , денситометрию . Заключение: дискоз L1 L2, дискоз L2 L3. дискоз L3 L4, дискоз обширная круговая протрузия L 4 L5 с выпадением в позвоночный канал 4,0 мм, дискоз снижена высота обширная задняя протрузия L5 S1 с выпадением на 4,7 мм, усиление поясничного лордоза за счет сегментов L4 S1, спондилоартроз на всех уровнях, спондилезные разрастания углов тел L5 S1, плотность спинного мозга однородная, копчиковый сегмент в переразгибании за счет травматического надрыва связок копчиково-крестцового сочленения (15 лет назад была травма - перелом копчика).
Диагнозы: дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения со стороны грудного, поясничного отдлов позвоночника в виде остеохондроза, деформирующего спондилеза, спонлоартроз. Явления деформирующего артроза в суставах стопы на фоне срастающегося перелома м/берцовой кости слева. Остеопароз.  
Аанлиз на гармоны. (все есть в электроном виде)

Мама лечилась в стационаре в Казани в ноябре 2007 года у профессора Иваничева, прошла курс лечения в мае 2008 года в городе Набереные Челны (по месту жительства), но положительного результата нет. Профессор РКБ № 3 г. Казани  Иваничев Георгий Александрович предположил, что произошел инсульт спинного мозга. Проводил иглоукалывания, назначал сосудорасширяющие препараты и т.п. Его диагноз: нарушение спинального кровообращения "эпиконус". Инсульт спинальный с нижним дистальным парапарезом, с дисфункцией тазовых функций.
Он посоветовал обратиться в МКДЦ г. Казани к главному специалисту по нейрохирургии, профессору Данилову Валерию Ивановичу. У него на преме, он сказал маме, что  болезней, которые он лечит у нее нет, ничем помочь не может.
Пропила курс лекарств, назначенных эндокринологом, анализы улучшились, но  ее сотояние это не улучшило. 

Мама практчески не может сама передвигаться. Походка уточки. Общая слабость мышц. Поднять ногу на лестницу не может. По дому передвигается, толкая перед собой инвалидную коляску, использует палочку. Самостоятельно  ходить не может. На улицу не выходит. В любой момент может упасть. Ноги просто отнимаются и подкашиваются под ней. Падала за последние 1,5 года уже раз 10. В мае 2008 года при очередном падении сломала голень, порвала связки на обоих ногах.
Теперь ослабели руки. Говорит, что нет силы в них, что они становятся ватными. Даже голос изменился.

Врачи у нас только разводят руками и предлагают ей просто смириться и лежать. Ей сказали, что у нее атрофируются мышцы, что начинается паралич и сделать ничего нельзя.

Сопутствующие заболевания: ИБС, гипертония (скачет давление от 90/50 до 150/100). Гипотрофия мышц обеих ног.

Можете ли Вы помочь моей маме? На очную консультацию приехать просто невозможно .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Остеохондроз, спондилез, остеопороз, грыжи, протрузии*

Проблеме уже как минимум 1.5 года, все сроки восстановления прошли и медицина в этом случае лечит не тем, что стремиться восстановить потерянное, а тем чтобы сохранить имеющееся и научиться жить с этим.


----------

